# Edstrom vari-flo rodent drinking valves



## Roadrunner (Jun 4, 2020)

Does anyone know if I can get these in Australia? or do I have to import from the US


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 8, 2020)

If you find them in Australia it will be from someone who imported them. If you want a lot of them, cut out the middle man and buy direct. If you just want a few you may find someone selling them locally. You'll pay more per unit but might save on postage.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 8, 2020)

Yeah ended up ordering from the states, postage was only $30 US


----------



## Kieran Revell (Sep 1, 2020)

@Roadrunner what site did you use? I'm trying to purchase 100 of these and can't get the websites to work!


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 1, 2020)

https://www.avidityscience.com/edstrom-vari-flo-valve-3-16-barb-brass.html 



Kieran Revell said:


> @Roadrunner what site did you use? I'm trying to purchase 100 of these and can't get the websites to work!


----------

